# Maxillaria tenuifolia



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Someone posted recently on the orchid digest that Maxillaria tenuifolia is now Maxillariella tenuifolia. They also gave a reference that was new to me for finding name changes:

Kew Checklist of Monocotyledons

Type in a genus and species in the search box, and it will give you the current name. Helpful for us who don't have Orchid Wiz.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Someone posted recently on the orchid digest that Maxillaria tenuifolia is now Maxillariella tenuifolia.



Does it still smell like coconut? :wink:

(_Thanks for the link!_)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

:rollhappy: coconutiella, now...


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Oct 26, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Does it still smell like coconut? :wink:



A Maxillaria by any other name would smell as sweet .........
(apologies to W. Shakespeare)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread is why I love ST. lol


----------



## bullsie (Oct 26, 2011)

Did I read right and they typed 'grasss'? 

Too many too fast name changes. 

grasss?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 26, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy: coconutiella, now...




:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm, maybe if I tell mine it has a new name it will have more than one bloom next time. 

Thanks for the heads-up Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2011)

taxologists are obviously soooooo overworked!


----------



## Stone (Nov 22, 2011)

Once you pass 50 you don't have to accept name-changes ANYMORE!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

